# dogs chasing deer



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

beeb hunting for a long time love it, and have shot any dog chasing 
deer, my understanding is its permisable then report it if you want,
have even found shot deer chasers, funny aholes will shot the wolf
but not a dam dog running deer :tdo12:


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Morals, ethics and sportsman. It makes me sick to even be grouped in with dumb asses who believe shooting a dog is fine. Why don't we, as sportsman, give the anti's more things to tag onto hunters by shooting dogs too. Some of you are idiots and shouldn't be allowed to hunt in the first place. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HillbillyinMI (Aug 23, 2006)

Many pet owners don't realize that their lovable pet would ever be so aggressive toward deer. I would make an honest effort to find the owners and inform them that their dogs are doing this. They probably have no idea of this activity. If the owners won't do anything about it, then call in the DNR. If this doesn't solve the problem, then you may have to take care of it yourself. Always give the owners the opportunity to stop it first.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

A.M. General said:


> Why don't we, as sportsman, give the anti's more things to tag onto hunters by shooting dogs too. Some of you are idiots and shouldn't be allowed to hunt in the first place.


Or grow a pair and quit trying to bob and weave the anti hunters.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

IamI said:


> beeb hunting for a long time love it, and have shot any dog chasing
> deer, my understanding is its permisable then report it if you want,
> have even found shot deer chasers, funny aholes will shot the wolf
> but not a dam dog running deer :tdo12:


What???


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

*DOG LAW OF 1919 (EXCERPT)
Act 339 of 1919


287.278 Killing of dog molesting wildlife.

Sec. 18.

A law enforcement officer may kill a dog determined to be molesting wildlife and not hunting as defined in this act.* :rant:


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

DartonShooter said:


> *DOG LAW OF 1919 (EXCERPT)*
> *Act 339 of 1919*
> 
> 
> ...


whats funny is law enforcment officers used to tell you "bash it, burry it, and be quiet, by the time we send someone out, it will be gone and you will be calling us again"


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

domestic dogs kill more deer in populated areas (pretty much anywhere in michigan) than coyotes...

but that being said..these owners may be out driving every back road in the county trying to find their dogs, kids crying in the back seat, parents trying to figure out what the hell they are gonna tell them about there dog being gone..and rather than calling an leo, as the first step...we are gonna just shoot it. ..holy smokes..maybe im a wussified poor excuse of a hunter..but that just seems amazingly absurd to me. now, bbb might come into play if steps 1-whatever are implemented without result, then i feel your justified, but the first time you see a dog, you smoke it...which by the way if you read the writting of the law, unless your are leo operating under the duties of your job, would be illegal, and is a felony...so "dog at large" misdemenor, you shoot dog..felony..

somedays i regret reading threads.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

ok yes call the co's but go to the camp, get their names and plate #
don't tell them why,they may be sloby,anti-hunters and poaching rabbits
and run away.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

IamI said:


> beeb hunting for a long time love it, and have shot any dog chasing
> deer, my understanding is its permisable then report it if you want,
> have even found shot deer chasers, funny aholes will shot the wolf
> but not a dam dog running deer :tdo12:


I got $100 says that your full-of-it and have never shot a dog!!! Same with the guys who say a C.O. told them the SSS. Blowhards all of ya.


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

You're doing the rite thing trying to catch the dogs. No one using dogs for hunting would tolerate this behavior and would do their best to fix the problem. If the owner was aware they'd probably handle the situation themselfs. I'd be upset with that going on too, but shooting the dogs is not only illeagle you might have someone looking for retribution. If they are comming in the area alot I'm sure they could be trapped.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jumpshootin' said:


> I got $100 says that your full-of-it and have never shot a dog!!! Same with the guys who say a C.O. told them the SSS. Blowhards all of ya.


 
You r correct. In fact what dog/dogs would you be refering to??? hmmm.... never seen a dog running loose around here. I would check the next county over.. Give me yer name and number and i will call you if i happen to see it....:coolgleam


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

boomer, your showing some real class kid.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

( but is it legal to have dogs running around unattended on state land,)
wow was i detoured thanks tjays, i forgot the subject at shoot like the 
rest of you idiots, the class goes to the first few posts bobber they have the right idea, booner you should stop jonytick and humpnshoot from shining your head, ill try harder to stay with the subject matter next time, thanks for the wake up call.ne_eye:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

IamI said:


> .....you should stop jonytick and humpnshoot from shining your head, ill try harder to stay with the subject matter...


Maybe its just me but could one of you translate this please?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Tracker83 said:


> The same slobs that let their dogs run the neighborhood with no respect for the law or their neighbors are the same people who would poach a deer if given the opportunity where they thought they could get away with it. Bunch of freakin idiots!


Yep, I agree so that doesn't leave too many sportsmen left does it? At least on this site. As Judge Schubal in Huron County once told a defendant, a hunter you may be but a sportsman your are not.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

this post is so out of hand we have idiots permoting killing dogs lets start talking about new ways to poach deer or snag salmon or some other form of sportsmanship at what point dose the moderator stop it


----------

